# PowerPoint file crashes PowerPoint upon opening



## chinpok (Jul 18, 2014)

I have a very perplexing situation on my hands.
I have 2 PowerPoint files that crash PowerPoint when attempting to open them. The problem is that this is only happening on some computers. All the machines I have attempted to open the files on are running Windows 7 and have Office 2010 installed. The computers also have Office 2010 SP1 install so I have ruled that out as an issue as well.
Any ideas?


----------



## khancheng (Jul 18, 2014)

Can you see the presentation file inside your thumb drive? If not, then TMP file may help you restore them or you need a third-party recovery software here. I don't know much about such data recovery software since I never used any. But if the PPT file is there inside your thumb drive, then there are fair chances to repair it by using Open and Repair.

If this doesn't repair your PPT file, then you must go for a third-party PPT recovery software. I have used such a software in my past. It was PowerPoint Repair Kit software what I used to repair my corrupted PPT file. You may check its free demo version as I did. Just search it on Google or you may read this article http://www.powerpoint.repair/

I came to know about this software from this article.

Hope this information will be helpful.

Regards.


----------



## JohnWilson (Nov 22, 2007)

PPT 2010 current version is at SP2. Doubt thats's your problem but worth a look.

Do you get any error message?

Did the file come from the Internet or in an email? If so right click > Properties and see if there is an "unblock" option.


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

If PowerPoint crashes on individual computer, then I would suggest that first try to open PowerPoint in safe mode (powerpoint.exe /safe) and also change the default printer.

Now check the issue again. If it doesn't work, then try to save these two PowerPoint files into PowerPoint Show (.ppsx) type and then open them on same computer.

Please open below link for more PowerPoint troubleshooting steps:
http://blogs.technet.com/b/bgp/archive/2010/07/08/troubleshooting-powerpoint-startup.aspx


----------

